# Oven bake polymer clay?



## Woodchipper (Aug 10, 2022)

The wife and I were out and about this morning. We stopped at Hobby Lobby so she could look at some fabric. I spotted a brochure on polymer clay projects. The brochure said they were oven bake. Would this work for pen blanks? Lots of colors on display. Thanks.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2022)

Woodchipper said:


> The wife and I were out and about this morning. We stopped at Hobby Lobby so she could look at some fabric. I spotted a brochure on polymer clay projects. The brochure said they were oven bake. Would this work for pen blanks? Lots of colors on display. Thanks.


Yes, and lots of possibilities. Check out *Toni Street's amazing polymer clay blanks*.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Aug 10, 2022)

Check out Stormwind's Creations (https://swbns.com/) for polymer pen blanks. They make some really cool stuff like dragon scale blanks that is for sale. There is some really, really cool stuff there for the options of polymer clay.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks three bunches. Something else to occupy my time...between 10 PM and 7 AM! Will check the links provided. I'm sure there are videos on this, too.


----------



## gbpens (Aug 10, 2022)

Each of the major brands are slightly different so follow the instructions. Use an extra toaster oven and a good thermometer. Do not bake these in your kitchen oven. Wives do not appreciate the odor.


----------



## Edgar (Aug 10, 2022)

Woodchipper said:


> The wife and I were out and about this morning. We stopped at Hobby Lobby so she could look at some fabric. I spotted a brochure on polymer clay projects. The brochure said they were oven bake. Would this work for pen blanks? Lots of colors on display. Thanks.


Absolutely - it’s how I got my granddaughter started in pen making. We bought a few colors, broke off pieces of each & rolled them into a ball with the palms of our hands. Then pressed it flat on wax paper & rolled it onto a tube & shaped it by hand, then baked it in the oven. Fast & easy. You can go crazy from there.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 11, 2022)

gbpens, might look for a cheap toaster oven and bake outside. Deck has an electric outlet.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 17, 2022)

Looked at some of the videos. Decided it wasn't for me due to the time spent to make a blank. There are a sackful of blanks on the market that are very nice. Guess where I can buy them.


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Aug 17, 2022)

Woodchipper said:


> Looked at some of the videos. Decided it wasn't for me due to the time spent to make a blank. There are a sackful of blanks on the market that are very nice. Guess where I can buy them.



Know your limitations and how deep you want to dive into blank making. Polymer clay is a whole deep dive in its own right.


----------

